# Trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón các mẹ nên làm gì để cải thiện?



## matocdo221 (5/10/19)

_Tình trạng trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón hiện nay đang trở nên phổ biến tại Việt Nam, đây là tình trạng bé gặp khó khăn khi đi đại tiện và thậm chí có thể gây tổn thương hậu môn nếu bé cố gằng dùng sức đẩy chất thải ra bên ngoài, khi bé bị táo bón có nhiều mẹ thường loay hoay không biết xử trí thế nào, bài viết hôm nên mình xin hướng dẫn mẹ cách trị táo bón cho bé nhé. _

*1. Luyện tập thói quen vệ sinh*

*



*​
Bố mẹ hãy tập cho bé nhà mình thói quen đi vệ sinh đúng giờ và đều đặn mỗi ngày nhé, thời điểm tốt nhất để tập cho bé là sau mỗi bữa ăn do lúc đó nhu động ruột hoạt động nhiều hơn, tuy nhiên mẹ không nên hiểu sai việc tập cho bé đi vệ sinh đúng giờ có nghĩa là cứ đến giờ đó là bắt bé phải đi vệ sinh cho dù bé có mắc hay không, cách hiểu này không chỉ không giúp ích được gì mà ngược lại còn mang lại sự bực bội và sợ hãi cho bé.
Việc tập cho bé đi vệ sinh đều đặn tức là tùy thuộc vào khung giờ bé hay đi vệ sinh, để biết được điều này các mẹ phải chú ý đến bé nhà mình để quan sát xem bé đi vệ sinh như thế nào, ngoài ra để nắm bắt các mẹ nên để ý sau mỗi bữa ăn của bé để nhắc bé đi vệ sinh đúng giờ, việc này sẽ giúp các mẹ bỉm sữa canh được thời gian đi vệ sinh của bé để canh thời gian "xi" hợp lý, tập cho bé đi vệ sinh bằng tiếng "xi" cũng là một trong những cách trị táo bón hiệu quả vì khi mẹ cứ lặp đi lặp lại tiếng "xi" sẽ hình thành trong tiềm thức bé là khi nghe tiếng đó là đã đến giờ đi vệ sinh.

*2. Massage bụng cho bé *

*



*​
Massage bụng cho bé mỗi ngày đều đặn theo chiều kim đồng hồ sẽ kích thích nhu động ruột của bé hoạt động được tốt hơn hỗ trợ cho việc đào thải phân ra bên ngoài.
Các mẹ bỉm sữa có thể massage bụng cho bé bằng cách sau:
Bạn đặt ngón tay trỏ của mình và ngón tay giữa gần với rốn của bé sau đó thực hiện động tác ấn nhẹ rồi xoay vòng tại chỗ theo chiều thuận kim đồng hồ, bạn tiếp túc mở rộng vòng xoay cho đến khi 02 ngón tay của bạn gần với hông của bé, động tác này giúp các thành phần trong ruột non dễ dàng hơn trong việc di chuyển bên trong đường ruột.
Massage bụng đều đặn sẽ giúp cho bé dễ dàng đi đại tiện và đặc biệt đối với các bé đang bị táo bón thì việc massage này các mẹ phải cố gắng thực hiện hằng ngày để cải thiện tình trạng của bé.

*3. Kết hợp vận động và uống nhiều nước *

*



*​
Đối với những bé lớn hơn, các mẹ hãy tạo điều kiện cho bé vận động, tiếp xúc với thiên nhiên và cung cấp cho bé chế độ ăn uống hợp lý, bé vận động nhiều sẽ giúp cho cơ thể dẻo dai hơn và cơ quan tiêu hóa của bé sẽ hoạt động được tốt hơn. Bên cạnh đó, khi vận đọng các mẹ hãy cố gắng nhắc bé uống nước nhiều vào để cải thiện thêm tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh.

*4. Thay đổi chế độ dinh dưỡng *

*



*​
Với trẻ sơ sinh đang bú sữa mẹ, các mẹ hãy cố gắng cho bé bú đủ và đều đặn mỗi ngày. Trong chế độ ăn uống hằng ngày của mình mẹ hãy cố gắng bổ sung thêm chất xơ từ những thực phẩm như trái cây, ngũ cốc và rau xanh do những chất xơ từ những thực phẩm này sẽ được chuyển hóa thành sữa cung cấp cho bé.
Đối với những bé đang bị táo bón và đang trong chế độ ăn dặm, uống sữa bổ sung hoặc sữa thô, các mẹ hãy cho bé uống thêm nước và nhiều loại đồ ăn giàu chất xơ như ngũ cốc, trái cây, rau xanh và hạn chế cho bé sử dụng các loại thực phẩm như thức ăn nhanh, đồ ăn vặt và những loại thức uống có gas vì chúng sẽ làm giảm quá trình tiêu hóa của bé khiến tình trạng táo bón của bé ngày càng nặng hơn.
Khi trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón các mẹ hãy tìm mua những loại sữa mát, có thành phần chất xơ tự nhiên bên trong để cải thiện tình trạng của bé nhé.


----------

